# Pro 7 "Funny" Movies



## Edou (7. März 2011)

Nachdem am Samstag der erste Pro7 Funny Movie lief dachte ich mir Erstelle ich mal einen Thread dazu.

Ich habe den Film "Rookie - Fast Platt" nebenbei laufen lassen und fand ihn auch nicht wirklich Lustig. Eher ein zwanghafter Versuch, die aus den USA bekannten, Funny Movie Filme "nachzumachen". 

Was haltet ihr so davon? Würde gerne mal eure Meinung von Film zu Film Wissen. (Folgen ja noch 2 oder so).
/Edit Hab grad nachgesehn es sollen 4 Filme sein. =)

Mfg Edou. =)


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Die originalen Funny Movies sind schon nicht lustig.


----------



## Kafka (7. März 2011)

Pro7 hätte sich diese Folme echt sparen können, z.b. Rookie war etwa so lustig wie ein Baumstumpf, da ist man echt besseres von Axel Stein gewohnt


----------



## Edou (7. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die originalen Funny Movies sind schon nicht lustig.



Naja, bei den "Originalen" gab es wenigstens Szenen wo ich schon mal Lachen musste, bei Rookie jedoch garnicht. Der Film war einfach Stumpf.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2011)

Einfach nur schlecht... Die Gags und "Wortwitze" waren einfach nur auf Tiefstniveau... 
Ich frage mich, ob Pro 7 ernsthaft glaubt, dass sie ihre Zuschauer zur abendlichen Hauptsendezeit mit sowas halten können...


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Naja, ich denke der Humor ist ein ganz spezieller - gerade *dass *die Witze so super stumpf sind, ist ja Sinn der Sache.

Aber ich denke es ist eine eher schlechte Nachmache der bekannten US "Funny Movies".
Ich hab nur kurz reingeschaut, musste am Anfang ein wenig schmunzeln, das wars dann aber auch. Also der Humor ist in dem Fall nicht wirklich der Hit gewesen, von daher... hat keiner was verpasst.


----------



## TheGui (8. März 2011)

den scheiß braucht keiner


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2011)

Diese Filme sind allezusammen eine Frechheit, wenn ihr mich fragt, man möchte fast Pro7 verklagen, wegen verschwendeter Zeit ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (8. März 2011)

Ich hab auch mal ganz kurz rein geschaut, aber eigentlich wurde ziemlich schnell das bestätigt, was ich aus den Vorschauen schon erahnt hatte. Einfach nicht lustig! Keine Ahnung, wer da gelacht hat!


----------



## Edou (8. März 2011)

http://www.quotenmeter.de/cms/?p1=n&p2=48176&p3=

Hab hier mal nen Artikel gefunden, und so Rosig sieht dass, wie erwartet, nicht aus.


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. März 2011)

Mal ehrlich - wer schaut schon noch TV? Das Programmniveau der frei empfangbaren Sender geht seit Jahren immer mehr den Bach runter. Und wenn man mal denkt "so, das ist jetzt aber der Tiefpunkt" wird es noch getoppt.
Ich für meinen Teil - und da kenne ich auch sehr viele Leute mit der selben Meinung - schaue nur noch mein eigenes Programm, bestehend aus Serien und Filmen auf DVD/Bluray. 
Wenn überhaupt sind N24, NTV und Kabel 1 die Sender, die ich mir anschauen kann, ohne nach 5 Minuten wieder die Glotze auszumachen.

Zu den Funny Movies selbst: Ich weiß nicht, welche Zielgruppe Pro7 und Konsorten mit solchen Formaten noch begeistern wollen. Die Gags sind lahm und ausgelutscht und irgendwie hat man das alles doch schon viel zu oft irgendwo anders gesehen...


----------



## Konov (8. März 2011)

Ich schau TV nur bei bestimmten Filmen und Sendungen...

was mich z.B. interessiert ist abends wenn ich nach Hause komme TV Total, weils einfach unkompliziert witzig ist (meistens) und Spiegel TV und manche Reportagen abends spät.

Tagsüber könnte man Deutschlandweit das Fernsehen abstellen, da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Shaila (12. März 2011)

Mit einigen Kumpels angeguckt, wo wir zumindest angetrunken waren und so schlecht fand ich ihn jetzt nicht. Ob's jetzt am Bier lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Natürlich gibt es besseres, aber ich würde jetzt nicht Pro 7 deswegen verklagen, wie mancher hier.


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2011)

Ich habs 10min ausgehalten aber dann musste ich umschalten weil ich dachte ich verblöde.


----------



## Skatero (14. März 2011)

Ich habe es kurz geschaut, aber das geht echt nicht. Ich finde sinnlose, lustige Filme gut, aber das ist mir wirklich zu dumm.


----------



## Deanne (17. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die originalen Funny Movies sind schon nicht lustig.



Das unterschreibe ich so. Egal, ob US-Original oder DE-Kopie: ich muss mir sowas nicht antun. Plump, unlustig und eher was für Leute, die auch über Mario Barth lachen.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich so. Egal, ob US-Original oder DE-Kopie: ich muss mir sowas nicht antun. Plump, unlustig und eher was für Leute, die auch über Mario Barth lachen.



Was ist an Mario Barth so schlecht?
Einiges von dem was er so erzählt, ist durchaus lustig. Vielleicht hast du die Witze einfach nicht verstanden? Oder Barth klopft für dich zu sehr auf die Mann-Frau Differenzen? 

Ich kann mir den auch nicht jeden Tag angucken aber total unlustig finde ich ihn jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. März 2011)

Scary Movie war damals als ich ihn zum ersten Mal gesehen habe durch aus ein witziger streifen. Ansonsten hätten sie diese Art von filmen nicht so dermassen ausgeschlachtet.

zu den "Komikern des Deutschen Fernsehens"
muss ich aufpassen was ich schreibe, aber von mir aus gesehen kannst du die alle samt in die Tonne tretten. Da ist, so finde ich, dass gleiche passiert wie bei diesen "funny movies". Plötzlich hat es soviele gegeben, dass die die wirklich gut waren nicht mehr brillieren konnten und jetzt versuchen alle krampfhaft witzig zu sein was ihnen aber (so empfinde ich) nicht gelingt. klar mag der ein oder andere Joke den sie bringen lustig sein aber bei der menge die sie verzapfen sind es viel zu wenige.


----------



## Beckenblockade (18. März 2011)

> Einiges von dem was er so erzählt, ist durchaus lustig. Vielleicht hast du die Witze einfach nicht verstanden? Oder Barth klopft für dich zu sehr auf die Mann-Frau Differenzen?


Oder Barth wiederholt sich dauernd, unterbietet sich trotzdem immerwieder und tritt dabei mit einem Pathos auf, dass einem schlecht werden kann.
Das ist Fast-Food Humor auf BILD-Niveau. 
Und "klopft [...] auf die Mann-Frau Differenzen" erweckt jetzt den Eindruck, er würde da Aufklärungsarbeit leisten oder sich in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen - in der Tat ist aber seine Freundin, oder Frauen allgemein, bloßer Aufhänger für 90% seiner Plattwitze.

Wenn du jetzt gekommen wärst mit "Aber ich finde, einiges von dem was er so erzählt, ist lustig." hätte man das ja sicherlich so stehen lassen können, aber bei "Vielleicht hast du die Witze einfach nicht verstanden?" (Das ist wohl der plakativste Dummbatzhumor den man sich vorstellen kann - selbst ein Karnickel würde die verstehen) oder die hochgestochene Formulierung mit Mann-Frau Differenzen haben mich jetzt zu diesem Kommentar verleitet.

@Funny-Movies:
Nicht funny.


----------

